# I got banned from gbatemp for something i didnt do



## ninjamanrice (Sep 16, 2009)

OK so about a year ago i was banned from gbatemp for something hacker07 did hes my cousin and he trys to do a whole bunch of stuff like getting past servers and all that well idk about any of this stuff but he got caught by the gbatemp staff and got his ip banned then one day i went to come and log in on my old account rootwo_62 or rootwo62 but he previously spent the night and because he logged in at my house before and im assuming gbatemp staff banned my ip but im really sick of using a proxy to come and get information on my games and other stuff because its extremely slow i haven't been on gbatemp in a while now but im hoping someone can un bann my ip address please my old account is rootwo62 or rootwo_62 i dont remember i use both so if some one out there would be cool and un ban  it that would be great...


----------



## Midna (Sep 16, 2009)

Problem with this type of thing is his supposed account could easily be a re-reg of you. You go in and do something bad on another account, you get IP banned. I'm not accusing you of doing that, but it's hard to sort out who's lying and who's not. It's the easy way out to say "My brother/friend/cousin did it".

I don't know...


----------



## da_head (Sep 16, 2009)

shouldn't u contact a staff member? or are you trying to rally support by going public?


----------



## ninjamanrice (Sep 16, 2009)

ha lol i figured someone would say that so if i were not to get my account unbanned what would stop me from doing something stupid with a proxy its not that difficult gbatemp is a free signup so people can use a proxy quite easily and make a new account and ontop of this i have no reason to get band i dont care that you think i could be my cousin or not ive i want unbanned even if it meens getting this account banned ill jusst go and create another one with another proxy im just freaking mad at this i want unbanned i didnt do anything wrong if u want proof that hacker07 and rootwo_62 are diffrent people check out my myspace and hacker07s

http://www.myspace.com/rootwo_62
and im sure that hack07 posted his picture of himself on his profile of gbatemp in black and white we clearley look nothing alike and i really dont see wat him getting band has to do with me you know im trying to get unbanned so i dont have to use a proxy... thats like him going to a public library and getting banned then whoever else uses that computer is banned from it too ik lifes not fair well you can make it fair by unbanning my account or ip


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 16, 2009)

clearly worse than hitler


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 16, 2009)

GBATemp, of course, is decided by popular opinion.

I nominate to have ninjamanrice banned.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 19, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> GBATemp, of course, is decided by popular opinion.
> 
> I nominate to have ninjamanrice banned.


I'm in.


----------



## Tux' (Sep 19, 2009)

All I can say is. I agree he should be unbanned. He provided proof, right?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 19, 2009)

Lordpoketehpenguin said:
			
		

> All I can say is. I agree he should be unbanned. He provided proof, right?


You're kidding, right?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 19, 2009)

instead of ranting here about it, do what everyone else who got rejected from the temp did.... become an admin AND/OR VIP at DS-Scene

:/


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 19, 2009)

Isn't this more a private thing? Making a thread "complaining" wont bode will with the staffers.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 19, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> instead of ranting here about it, do what everyone else who got rejected from the temp did.... become an admin AND/OR VIP at DS-Scene
> 
> :/


Hi Antoligy, I added you on Facebook


----------



## Sterling (Sep 19, 2009)

With so many fake things on the internet I wouldn't be supprised if its faked. But maybe staff could unban him, and give him a grace period of monitoring (that is if anyone is willing to monitor him) and if anything bad happens... he goes right back to the ban bin.

While the slowdown may be just the Noob Flood, its entirely possible that the proxy just sucks. Any sort of proxy I go on is up to speed, so it may just be your proxy.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 19, 2009)

ninjamanrice, first of all, making a public topic such as this isn't the way to get on the staffs good side. Topics like these are nothing more than an attention grab, hoping that winning over the community will somehow pressure the staff giving in to some sort of mislead public demand. Unfortunately for you, it doesn't work that way.

Second, saying that your cousin, sibling or friend was responsible for negative actions on your part is the oldest internet trick in the book. Do you know how many people I've seen falsely claim that in my tenure as a staff member? It's extraordinarily simple to accuse a mysterious acquaintance that we have no way of verifying one way or the other.

I don't know if your statement is accurate or false, but there is no proof anyone could ever provide to verify that claim. As an example of this, your "myspace proof" actually proves nothing at all. You could easily have made that secondary account, and we've never met your cousin in person so his photo is meaningless. You've already stated that you've been coming here using proxies for months. Making a secondary myspace account is a great deal simpler.

Thirdly, trying to stir the forum into a frenzy and stating that if we ban you now you'll simply make a new account and evade isn't exactly proof of character. If anything saying _"I'm not a liar! But if you ban me I'll just use a proxy to return!_" only paints doubt on your entire plea. We should believe you didn't break the rules to begin with when you clearly show no respect for those very rules by ban evading and proxying? That's illogical.

We will look into this, but you didn't exactly help your case with your actions today. And by the way, I remember your case. You were banned in May. That's not even remotely close to a year.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 19, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> instead of ranting here about it, do what everyone else who got rejected from the temp did.... become an admin AND/OR VIP at DS-Scene
> 
> :/


Fuck you.


----------



## Law (Sep 19, 2009)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> ninjamanrice, first of all, making a public topic such as this isn't the way to get on the staffs good side. Topics like these are nothing more than an attention grab, hoping that winning over the community will somehow pressure the staff giving in to some sort of mislead public demand. Unfortunately for you, it doesn't work that way.
> 
> Second, saying that your cousin, sibling or friend was responsible for negative actions on your part is the oldest internet trick in the book. Do you know how many people I've seen falsely claim that in my tenure as a staff member? It's extraordinarily simple to accuse a mysterious acquaintance that we have no way of verifying one way or the other.
> 
> ...



Wokka Wokka Wokka...

Actually, where have the puns gone?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 19, 2009)

It's not all puns. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anywho, I should really close this topic.


----------

